# A Few Photos Of Part Of My Collection



## Mr Cracker (Nov 25, 2010)

Hamilton X-Mach










Armida A1










Seiko SKX Kermit


----------



## Bjorn1 (Apr 30, 2012)

I like the Armida. Are those expensive?


----------



## Dr_Niss (Jan 4, 2011)

Nice watches, I also like black dials


----------



## Mr Cracker (Nov 25, 2010)

Bjorn1 said:


> I like the Armida. Are those expensive?


They are nice and well built , from $499 for Myota 8215 movement you can however save $100 with the OCEANICTIME voucher code just type OCEANICTIME 

http://www.armidawatches.com/


----------



## Bjorn1 (Apr 30, 2012)

Mr Cracker said:


> Bjorn1 said:
> 
> 
> > I like the Armida. Are those expensive?
> ...


Thanks! May be next months purchase


----------



## PSJ6372 (Apr 2, 2012)

Bjorn1 said:


> I like the Armida. Are those expensive?


Good watches for sensible money: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/MINT-ARMIDA-A1-1000M-DIVER-AUTOMATIC-SAPPHIRE-CRYSTAL-HELIUM-VALVE-/200752083515?pt=Wristwatches&hash=item2ebdc1b23b#ht_500wt_1202


----------



## PSJ6372 (Apr 2, 2012)

BTW: Excellent choice of strap for that Hamilton!


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

Nice Hamilton :yes:


----------

